# Grandpas Feeders



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Keith submitted a new Article:

Grandpas Feeders



> When I first built our coop I wanted a near maintenance free feeder that I could fill and not have to worry about refilling for several days. I built a do-it-yourself PVC gravity feeder and at first it worked well. You could fill outside the coop; gravity would feed the tray and keep refilling the tray until the top tube was exhausted of feed. The system was free of exposure to the elements with a capped top and the feed tray underneath the coop roof.
> 
> View attachment 22724
> 
> ...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## Eileen (Aug 22, 2012)

We have two of these feeders. we love the covered feed, the reduction of sparrows and mice eating the feed, and how well our chickens learned the process. We did do a modification which i think Grandpa needs to do on these. Some of our chickens wanted to reach in from the side while others were standing on the platform and the feeder was open. If the chicken(s) on the platform get off, the lid closes which could potentially decapitate the chicken reaching in from the side. So we fastened on boards on both sides which extend up higher to block any chicken putting his/her head in to eat from the side. We did not wait for this to happen before modifying...think it would have been a problem.


----------



## CapeCodGarden (Sep 17, 2012)

@Eileen hi From the video it looks like the cover shuts fast? I think that could be a problem too? Do you have a pic on how you made the modification? Many Thanks [email protected]


----------



## stinkyfred (Aug 16, 2012)

I was wondering if the feeder comes with the grate/grill that is inside the feeder or did you make that? I watched a video on Grampa's website and I didn't see it. I have a chicken tender automatic feeder and there is so much waste from the chickens throwing feed out. I really like this feeder!


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes it does come with the grate.


----------



## jurafarm (Aug 27, 2012)

I run 2 of these feeders and love them great to keep the mice away and didnt take long at all for the young birds to learn to feed from them


----------



## stinkyfred (Aug 16, 2012)

@Keith, thank you for replying. I am going to order one tonight.


----------



## anderson8505 (Jul 3, 2012)

This looks interesting, but I'm not having any problems with the standard feeders that hang from the ceiling of the coop. I use chain to hang them up with S hooks, so I can adjust the height according to the size of birds I have in each coop. I don't have a vermin problem with a cat and three dogs in the yard. Very nicely written article and well laid out, though!


----------



## Grover (Oct 14, 2012)

I especially appreciated the pictures and video--excellent layout!


----------



## dee086 (Jul 3, 2012)

wow well done looks amazing could really do with one of these i also thought the 1st feeder was fab idea and really simple i might even make one myself


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Neat looking feeder and well written article. I could see a chicken possibly loosing a head if they tried to sneak in from the side when others on the platform leave suddenly. It would be interesting to adapt something to the door that would close it slower.


----------



## Fl_Silkie_mommie (Jul 25, 2012)

I wish it was smaller in size.


----------

